# Black, ooh I love Black!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not every one's cuppa but I don't care as i love it! Putting her away today too, so a quick mini detail on her before she goes!

Washed with my Nanolex sample, love the shampoo! Then used the Acrylic Werkstat kit, I didn't want to use PA until the paints 100% !

Whels turned up abit disserpointing tbh! Out with the g220 & menz, then applied zaio,z2 & miglior wheel seal 

Befores


















Afters


















Washing 


























Finished


























































































:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Dawn she is stunning i like her alot she is :argie: see her next year in the flesh. hope u r ok big hugs xxx


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

yes!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great dawn, my only problem with black wheels is that as soon as the tyres dull the overall appearence suffers. That said in the pictures she looks SWEEEEET!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alot guys esp Thomas  

No fear on the tyre slick, I had black alloys on the 197 & kept tyre stuff in the boot


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Thanks alot guys esp Thomas
> 
> No fear on the tyre slick, I had black alloys on the 197 & kept tyre stuff in the boot


will let u call thomas this once  xxx


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looks amazing


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

That cupcake looks fantastic


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, it was!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks loverly!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Certainly is a 'French Fancy'

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Dawn all i can say it i love it lol :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

what lsp is on bonnet?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Well thats looking meaner than a mean thing!!

Love the all black look! :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes! looks stunning :argie:

I prefer it with the black wheels, much more :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning car Dawn !!! I bet you´ll love PA like I do.....


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alot guys, i mucho prefer her with the darth vadar look! 

I can't remember what lsp i had on her last! lol, sorry!


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

Absoulutly stunning Magpie.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm clio V6......... i bet thats a beast to drive!!!


very nice fella!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice - I like this a lot. :thumb:

Used to have a 172, Mrs_R now has a RB 182 Cup.

Might even swap the CTR for a V6 early next year.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh man.

My favourite cake ever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely wee Clio this! The white calipers set it off nicely :argie:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love it! As I said on CS, if that you the silver wheel diamonds it would 100% perfect! 

I see you've said the painters couldn't get them off now  are you going to look in to getting them done silver?


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah baby!!!

mundo


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks sexual Dawn!!! :argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks just right. What was wrong with the wheels from the painters, anything other than just swirlled and marred? The price you paid I would expect nothing less than the best


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

James_R said:


> Very nice - I like this a lot. :thumb:
> 
> Used to have a 172, Mrs_R now has a RB 182 Cup.
> 
> Might even swap the CTR for a V6 early next year.


Do it! Love the 182's, well i loved mine!

cheers btw :thumb:



Curley89 said:


> Love it! As I said on CS, if that you the silver wheel diamonds it would 100% perfect!
> 
> I see you've said the painters couldn't get them off now  are you going to look in to getting them done silver?


I assumed the diamonds would just pop out like any other renault, but not these buggers! The caps pop out but the diamonds don't!



maggi112 said:


> Looks just right. What was wrong with the wheels from the painters, anything other than just swirlled and marred? The price you paid I would expect nothing less than the best


Just the swirls really, plus in the right light the centre caps don't match the wheels ffs!

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Shocking! What you gonna do about that? And what did you think of the migliore?

I can clearly tell in this pic










Totally darker


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the way it bring the AP calipers to the for ground :thumb:

Ant spare cupcakes going??


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Shocking! What you gonna do about that? And what did you think of the migliore?
> 
> I can clearly tell in this pic
> 
> ...


Nothing i can do really, im not going threw the hassel of getting the wheels off for the caps! Lovin the wheel seal, they beaded soo well bot i could only clean the faces as im waiting to order some wheel woolies :thumb:



123quackers said:


> I like the way it bring the AP calipers to the for ground :thumb:
> 
> Ant spare cupcakes going??


lol, sorry those cakes were lush! m & s btw!


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking Lovely. Certainly does make the callipers more obvious.

Great job.

Chris


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Dawn,

could they not do the diamond things a different colour? maybe match the brakes... but too much gloss black imo.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous car, amazing finish! I hope my black paint looks that good one day!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

white calipers + black rims = total win... Never seen that combo before


----------



## quimpecavel (Nov 7, 2010)

AcN said:


> white calipers + black rims = total win... Never seen that combo before


Actually was about to post something like you just said!
Congrats on those wheelies!! 
:car:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

WHeel woolies dawn?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks really good, looks very stealth. 

Also, I like how the intakes are silver as with the care being black with black rims they contrast even more. Good stuff!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looks so evil, love it :devil:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice motor and grweat job on the wheels.

love it


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking car and work.:thumb:


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

stunning car!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, cheers guys! Im missing her already! Only put her away last night! 

Maggs, im going to get some wheel woolies for her wheels from polished bliss


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

That is a really nice car! Won't see many of those in Norway, that's for sure!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> aww, cheers guys! Im missing her already! Only put her away last night!
> 
> Maggs, im going to get some wheel woolies for her wheels from polished bliss


Just looked em up! I want some for my new wheels!!! They look awesome. You're gonna end up making me spend naughty amounts


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, theres a few more things i need from polished bliss too!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What haven't you already got>?!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh well, theres quite a few bits that i want still! My excuse to the bf will be that i need the 3m ear plugs for my black baron  then add a few more bits


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

pmsl very crafty. No more spending for me until after christmas I'm afraid (other than tyres, locking bolts, colour coded front spoiler etc )


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, how is that no more spending until after christmas? Cars looking great btw!


----------



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

i was on megs stand @ fcs with you looked ace


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ not mine!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

She looks proper evil on some of those pics.... brilliant!


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

That is one great looking car!:argie::argie:


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Absoulutely STUNNING!

When you say you're putting it away, does this mean it's not your daily driver ?

Is that the true number plate ? Brilliant ! :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, yep she goes into a nice dry garage until march/april & only let out on the odd occasional dry day 

And yes, thanks to my luvly bf that is my real plate!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that is sweet!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

fanx  lol


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Mint! :thumb:


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

that looks so sexy!


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

So when the Clio's hibernating, what's your other drive ? Is it the bus ? :lol:


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the way that car looks! Nice ride.

-Kody-


----------



## oop.. (Oct 20, 2010)

black pearl:thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice la v6


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Celica steve said:


> So when the Clio's hibernating, what's your other drive ? Is it the bus ? :lol:


yep, the little 1.2 clio has to take alot of stick from me! :lol:

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's not right Dawn. Stick?! Your daily gets more love than most garage queens!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, ok but she does get called a few names when she's struggeling up the hills around here


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work:thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i like it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, cheers guys


----------

